# Blue tan dutch doe, popped up in a splash/blue litter.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is the pretty little mousie i mentioned in my thread with my tri-babies.























































I hope my fellow breeder can make nice dutch babies with her


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What a beautiful little doe!!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Emfa Mouse said:


> What a beautiful little doe!!


Thanks  Forgot to mention that she's only 5 weeks old so not so big yet


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Really? She looks huge... despite my last comment :lol:


----------

